# How to teach dog to bite firmly , hard and not let go?



## jaspar (Oct 12, 2016)

Hello everyone , basically the title says it all , how do i teach a dog to bite firmly , hard and not let go?


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

This is something you should go through a dog trainer who is a professional and specializes in protection work. 
Is there a Schutz und club or a club that has good reviews near where you live?


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

There is conditioning play that professional protection dog trainers use, but for the most part this has to do with the dog's drive, which comes from breeding and the lineage. This is why many Pit Bulls are said to have lock jaws, there's nothing physically different that makes their jaws lock, it's the drive in the dog that makes them lock on.

This behavior is risky, just be aware of that. Keep bite play just to toys, not to clothing or anything else.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

This is genetic. You can work with a bad grip but the dog either has it or doesn't.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Good question jasper. My pup will rebite at times or allow the tug to slide forward towards her canines. I was told when she has a good grip to move the tug side to side a bit slowly and keep consistent opposing pressure. I'm not sure what the helper does to try to get her to take a full bite and hang on as I'm at the other end of the line hanging on. 
I'm curious what genetic factor contributes to a calm, full grip? Is it nerves or temperament or what?


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I want to know from OP:

Bite WHAT, WHY and under what circumstances. Because depending on what you are doing with your dog, you really should not be doing it on your own without professional supervision from someone who knows their stuff and doesn't just want to take your money. I am sure people on here could recommend a club to you if you want to see if your dog is suitable for bite sports

Second, if you had my female GSD you would not have to ask this question. She hits like a ton of bricks and is a snapping turtle. I guess that's what Jax is talking about, because I didn't teach her that, it's just how she is.

I know a fair amount about training pet dogs and there is no way on god's green earth I would attempt to protection train a dog on my own. Because I don't know squat about it. I know just enough to know I know nothing and therefore whatever I did would likely be a total and complete disaster and result in a dangerous dog


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

ausdland said:


> Good question jasper. My pup will rebite at times or allow the tug to slide forward towards her canines. I was told when she has a good grip to move the tug side to side a bit slowly and keep consistent opposing pressure. I'm not sure what the helper does to try to get her to take a full bite and hang on as I'm at the other end of the line hanging on.
> I'm curious what genetic factor contributes to a calm, full grip? Is it nerves or temperament or what?



There is a lot of things helpers do. There is a finess to helper work. It's not just a matter of keeping tension but how the tension is applied. Also what the dog is biting. Some dogs aren't ready for certain things. Even genetically good grips can be ruined by improper work.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

mycobraracr said:


> There is a lot of things helpers do. There is a finess to helper work. It's not just a matter of keeping tension but how the tension is applied. Also what the dog is biting. Some dogs aren't ready for certain things. Even genetically good grips can be ruined by improper work.


I stopped bite work. Focused calm and not pulling me in harness at full strength is more important. 
How to get her to take and hold a full bite on a 3x12 tug and not regrip? How to get a clean out on tug?
Sorry to make this about me jasper but may help?


----------



## jaspar (Oct 12, 2016)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> I want to know from OP:
> 
> Bite WHAT, WHY and under what circumstances. Because depending on what you are doing with your dog, you really should not be doing it on your own without professional supervision from someone who knows their stuff and doesn't just want to take your money. I am sure people on here could recommend a club to you if you want to see if your dog is suitable for bite sports
> 
> ...


I am learning things so far , no actual training done nor i intend to do anything on protection on my own.


----------



## jaspar (Oct 12, 2016)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> I want to know from OP:
> 
> Bite WHAT, WHY and under what circumstances. Because depending on what you are doing with your dog, you really should not be doing it on your own without professional supervision from someone who knows their stuff and doesn't just want to take your money. I am sure people on here could recommend a club to you if you want to see if your dog is suitable for bite sports
> 
> ...


Well , i have noticed three different bites from my dog. 1)Is when he is bored/tired from play and there is a "fail" bite that is released immediately , 2)Is when he is interested in playing a game of tug with me (i bought a glove and he loves it) and he is not pulling hard most of the time , he is just holding it firmly (not much pulling from him) , 3)Is when i pressure him (shooting guns , whiping the floor with a whip i bought - i did that some time ago and i stopped doing it after learning that it can ruin the dog without proper knowledge/experience) he is pulling hard and is biting hard , he is agitated and scared.

What i wanted to know if i can make him pull harder and bite harder in case 2.I learned from you guys that it is a genetic thing so i guess nothing can be done.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

jaspar said:


> Well , i have noticed three different bites from my dog. 1)Is when he is bored/tired from play and there is a "fail" bite that is released immediately , 2)Is when he is interested in playing a game of tug with me (i bought a glove and he loves it) and he is not pulling hard most of the time , he is just holding it firmly (not much pulling from him) , 3)Is when i pressure him (shooting guns , whiping the floor with a whip i bought - i did that some time ago and i stopped doing it after learning that it can ruin the dog without proper knowledge/experience) he is pulling hard and is biting hard , he is agitated and scared.
> 
> What i wanted to know if i can make him pull harder and bite harder in case 2.I learned from you guys that it is a genetic thing so i guess nothing can be done.


Stop fooling around on your own and get with a good club or competent private trainer. The younger you start, the better for proper drive development and imprinting.


----------

